# Amature Classes, NY and NJ? not full time



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry I am not a student, but I'm looking into taking a few classes. Fortunately, I still love my day job, so I'm not thinking about changing careers, however I'd like to take my "hobby" to the next level and take a few classes.

I haven't done much research, but there seems to be NOTHING in NJ. the closest I found that kind of has what I'm looking for (maybe saturday morning for a couple of weeks, short classes) or a weeknight here and there, is French Culinary Institute. Any opinions?

The French Culinary Institute - Courses at a Premier Chef School

for instance the knife skills class is 3 weeks, on sat. from like 9:30 to 2:30, this schedule is PERFECT.

Anyone have any thoughts? again, not looking for a career change or anything. and would prefer actually central NJ to NY as its about 1-1.5 hours to NYC with either the trains and traffic


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

The Institue of Culinary Education, ICE, has a huge variety of recreational cooking classes. They offer them at night, during the day and on weekends. ICE is in Manhattan @23rd & 6th. Take a Look.

ICE Recreational Website


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

PERFECT. I like the 1 day classes even better. I can take a knife skills class while the little lady can take a wine class....


----------

